# LaunchU3.exe



## coalrunner (Dec 7, 2006)

Hello 

I made the awful mistake of dragging the LaunchU3.exe off of a removable disk onto my desktop and now I can not send it to the trash because it is locked. I have an IMac running with Tiger OS X. Can you help me? I want to trash it.

Thank you

coalrunner


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Try Unlocker

And moveOnboot


----------



## coalrunner (Dec 7, 2006)

All I could find was the windows version of the unlocker. Will it work on a Mac?


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Not sure have ago...


----------



## coalrunner (Dec 7, 2006)

Ok...now I feel like an idiot and I am only telling this so others will not do the same thing. I downloaded the unlocker and of course it did not work on my mac. THEN I got the bright idea to right click and just open the file. Low and Behold there was a lock with a little check in the box. I simply unchecked the lock and unlocked the darn thing and moved it to the trash. I spent way too much time on this  I guess I have learned a valuable lesson though. Next time I will open the file and check it out first. Thanks for your help though. It is good to know there are people out here with suggestions.

Vicki


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice one....but don't tell anybody


----------



## coalrunner (Dec 7, 2006)

I won't if you don't. Thanks again


----------



## Madame Lafarge (Jan 5, 2008)

Vicki, I put up with that damned LaunchU3.exe on my desktop till I finally Googled it and that took me to your entry on this thread and thanks to you, that useless thing is gone from my lovely little iMac.


----------



## coalrunner (Dec 7, 2006)

Madame Lafarge, I am glad someone else is learning from my mishaps  Glad you got the darn thing trashed.


----------



## Jessica78 (Aug 11, 2008)

I have the same problem with the LaunchU3.exe stuck on my desktop but when I tried to follow what you did and open the application but when I try to do that it asks me to choose and application to open it with. So I don't know what that's about but I may have erased some files when I first plugged in the USB... does anyone have any advice for me?


----------



## zorroz (Aug 27, 2008)

On a Mac, Ctrl-Click on the LaunchU3.exe, a menu appears, and then select "Get Info". In the window that "Get Info" displays there is a checkbox for Locking. Remove the check from that, and then it should be unlocked.


----------



## Jessica78 (Aug 11, 2008)

thank you so much for the advice, it was a quick and easy fix! and here i was starting to think that i would be stuck with this icon on my desktop forever ...


----------

